# Netzwerktechik: Auswahl von Switch mit 4x SFP



## Kabeläffle (1 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

wer kennt sich von euch gut mit Netzwerk-Technik aus?
hab da zwei Geräte, die auf den ersten Blick die ähnliche Leistung bieten, vom Preis aber massiv unterschiedlich sind:



D-Link DGS-1210-16 16-Port Switch compo      SFP (~100€)
https://www.amazon.de/D-Link-DGS-1210-24-Glasfaser-lüfterlos-energiesparend/dp/B0036DRHH2/ 
Industrial Ethernet Switch - FL SWITCH      7004-4GC-EIP – 2701553  (~900€) 
 
  Hab ich was ganz relevantes übersehen, oder ist das halt nur der Unterschied zwischen Wald-und-Wiesen-Anwendung zur Industrie?

  Kennt jemand gute Literatur zu Netzwerktechik?
  Alternativ empfehlenswerte Kurse oder Schulungen?

  Gewisse Grundlagen sind vorhanden, aber mit viel mehr als IP-Adressen einstellen, hatte ich wenig Berührung…

  Gerade was man mit einem Managed Switch alles anstellen kann, hab ich keine Ahnung.
  Einzig VLAN fällt mir ein.

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Oktober 2018)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Hab ich was ganz relevantes übersehen, oder ist das halt nur der Unterschied zwischen Wald-und-Wiesen-Anwendung zur Industrie?


Dies ist sicherlich ein wesentlicher Punkt. Dazu kommt aber auch der Funktionsumfang, da in der Industrie häufig noch weitere Anforderungen Einzug erhalten. Da gehts dann z. B. über komplexere Benutzer- und Geräteverwaltung bis hin zu Alarming-Funktionen. Natürlich komme ich sowohl mit einem Corsa als auch mit einem Sprinter von A nach B, ob sich der Corsa jedoch als Baustellenfahrzeug eignet ist die andere Geschichte. Ähnlich verhält es sich bei den Switches. Hier muss man immer schauen, was man machen möchte und worauf man persönlich oder in der Firma wert legt.

Ich persönlich halte von Consumer-Produkten in rauen Industrieumgebungen herzlich wenig.

Bzgl. Literatur kann ich dir die Kollegen von WuT empfehlen:
https://www.wut.de/e-wwwww-11-inde-000.php


----------



## Kabeläffle (1 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Sven,

super, danke. Die Unterlagen sind genau das, was ich mit vorgestellt hatte!

Zu dem Thema Consumer-Produkten in rauen Industrieumgebungen.
Klar, hier bin ich auch skeptisch. Wenn ich allerdings sehe, wie viele Industrie-Produkte nach welcher Zeit schon den Geist aufgeben, frage ich mich, ob ich dasselbe nicht auch zu 1/10 vom Preis bekommen kann… 

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## JesperMP (1 Oktober 2018)

89/336/EEC "Electromagnetic Compatibility"
Ein Elektrischen Gerät ist auf Thema EMC Ausstrahlung und EMC Empfindlichkeit entweder für Home/Office oder Industriellen Anwendung konstruiert.

In die tecknische Spezifikationen für ein Switch für industriellen Anwendung könnte stehen:


> The product is designed for use in an industrial environment:
> RF interference level EN 61000-6-4: 2007
> Immunity Industrial area EN 61000-6-2: 2005




Ergo, home/büro-Geräte darf man eigtentlich nicht für ein industriellen Anwendung verwenden.

Es bleibt die Frage, wo liegen die Grenze zwischen Prouktionshalle und Büro ?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Oktober 2018)

Neben der EMV-Geschichte spielen auch noch Temperaturbereiche, IP-Schutzklasse, Hutschienenmontage etc. eine Rolle.
Auf jeden Fall sollte man hier nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen. Wer billig kauft, kauft mind. zweimal.

Ein ungemanageter Industrie-Switch bekommst du aber auch schon für 120 - 150 € (wobei die Grenze nach oben offen ist, je nach dem wie viele Ports benötigt werden).
Ein gemanagter Industrie-Switch fängt - auch hier abhängig von der Anzahl an Ports und zusätzlichen Funktionen - bei 150 - 200 € an und ist nach oben ebenfalls offen.

*HIER* mal die Ausführung, die wir im Portfolio haben.


----------



## Kabeläffle (9 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

hab mich noch mal etwas umgesehen. Der Switch (2701553) von Phoenix macht schon einen guten Eindruck, aber die SFP-Module (1025401) reißen mit jeweils mehr als 200€ nochmals ein Loch in das Budget!

Hat von euch wer Managend Switche von Phoenix im Einsatz?

Alternativ Managend Switche von einem anderen Hersteller?

Läuft da IT und Profinet über VLAN parallel?

Bei 3 Stationen würde ich nicht so zögern. Bei mir ergeben sich aktuell 10 Stationen mit Potential nach oben…

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## acid (9 Oktober 2018)

Brauchst du denn wirklich LX Transceiver? Welche Distanz musst du denn mit welcher Faser überbrücken? 
Die SFP Transceiver von Phoenix sind wirklich nicht gerade preiswert, es würde auf einen Versuch ankommen, ob der Switch auch welche eines anderen Herstellers akzeptiert. 

VLANs sind mit den Geräten kein Problem, damit kannst du Anlagennetz und sonstige Ethernet-Geräte trennen.


----------



## Kabeläffle (9 Oktober 2018)

acid schrieb:


> Brauchst du denn wirklich LX Transceiver? .


 Die größte Segmentlänge ist ~2,5km. 1000 MBit/s ist jetzt kein Muss, aber hier ist der Unterschied zu 100 MBit/s ohnehin nicht mehr groß.

Das ganze ist für folgende Aktion:
Bussystem für verteilte Steuerungen (S7) über Strecken von ~10km?


----------



## Fabpicard (9 Oktober 2018)

ubnt.com und alles schön zentral zu verwalten 

oder eben mikrotik, ist dann aber nicht mehr so schön zentral verwaltbar, können dafür vom Funktionsumfang wesentlich mehr als du je brauchen wirst 

Oder muss es unbedingt "industrie-hardware" sein?

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Kabeläffle (9 Oktober 2018)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Oder muss es unbedingt "industrie-hardware" sein?



 Hallo Fabsi,

Hutschine wäre ganz nett, aber bei entsprechendem Preisunterschied, kann ich meine alternativen Winkel trotzdem vergolden lassen.
  Folgende Komponenten hab ich aktuell in näherer Auswahl:
https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-T1600G-28TS-TL-SG2424-Pure-Gigabit-unterstützt/dp/B0151PAYLI/
https://www.amazon.de/kompatibel-Multimode-Transceiver-TL-SM311LM-1000Base-SX/dp/B01N3XYEUQ

  Sicher wird das keine 20 Jahre halten, aber bei den teuren Herstellern bekomme ich auch maximal nur 5 Jahre Garantie.

  Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## acid (10 Oktober 2018)

*hust*
Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber TP-Link im Industrieumfeld ist schon sehr fragwürdig.

Cisco Small Business ist halbwegs preisgünstig und ich kann über die Qualität nicht meckern.


----------



## Kabeläffle (10 Oktober 2018)

acid schrieb:


> *hust*
> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber TP-Link im Industrieumfeld ist schon sehr fragwürdig.
> 
> Cisco Small Business ist halbwegs preisgünstig und ich kann über die Qualität nicht meckern.



 Weil vieles für mich „Neuland“ ist, habe ich mein Anliegen ins Forum gestellt.

  Ein *hust* hilft mir jetzt nicht so viel. 
  Was sind deine konkreten Kritikpunkte an TP-Link?

  Ist es die Funktionalität, Langlebigkeit, oder das Vertrauen zum Hersteller?

  Ob Cisco oder TP-Link, beides ist für mich eine Blackbox.
  Irgendwie finde ich China und USA auf gleichem Niveau vertrauenswürdig. 

  Wichtig sind mir 4 Ports mit SFP und bezahlbaren LWL-Modulen für Übertragungs-Strecken von mindestens 3km.

    Fabsi hatte mikrotik erwähnt. Das würde grob passen:
https://www.mikrotik-store.eu/de/CRS112-8G-4S-IN
  Hier missfällt mir das Stecker-Netzteil und dass man zur Konfiguration vor Ort sein muss.

  Bei ubnt.com hab ich kein „kleines“ Gerät gefunden, welches 4 SFP Ports hat…


----------



## acid (10 Oktober 2018)

Sollte kein Angriff sein, lediglich ein Hinweis, sorry 

Hauptsächlich die Qualität, das Zeug verdient die Bezeichnung "Chinaböller" absolut. Einfachste Funktionen, die trotz korrekter Konfiguration einfach nicht funktionieren, Geräte die schon während der Inbetriebnahme sterben und Supportmitarbeiter, die die Kompetenz von Tomatensträuchern haben. 

Zu Mikrotik kann ich zwar aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung nichts sagen, aber konfigurieren kann man diese auch über Webinterface oder CLI, du musst also nicht für jede Änderung vor Ort sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2018)

Wir setzen an unseren Anlagen nur Cisco Switche ein, keine Industrie Switche.
Es ist uns seit unseren ersten PN-Anlagen noch nie einer ausgefallen.

An mehreren Anlagen haben wir Scalance W788-Pro und IWLAN-Links ( also Industrieware ),
hier hatten wir bereits Ausfälle.

Man kann also nicht pauschal sagen => Industrieware ist gut, Geräte für Heimanwender => schlecht.

Dies sind meine Erfahrung zu dem Thema.


----------



## Aunex (10 Oktober 2018)

Hallo.
Wie aus deinem anderen Beitrag zu entnehmen ist, sind die Komponenten für ein Bergwerk/Untertage o.ä. bestimmt. Diese Anlagen unterliegen gewissen Anforderungen, gesetzliche Regelungen für Bergbau etc. Bitte informiere dich vorher welche Normen und Vorschriften du einhalten must und ob die Geräte dafür freigegeben sind. Man kann nicht jeden Switch in eine Bahn, Schiff oder Bergwerk einbauen. Untertage sind oft auch Ex-Zonen definiert, da must du gleich völlig umdenken.
Auf alle Fälle orientiere dich an industietauglichen Geräten mit entsprechenden Zulassungen und Zertifikaten. SoHo IT hat da nichts verloren, auch wenn der Preis verlockend ist. Ein Ausfall ist viel teurer und hat oft noch andere, schlimmere Folgen, ggf. auch für den Anlagenerrichter!


----------



## Fabpicard (10 Oktober 2018)

Kabeläffle;703807Hier missfällt mir das Stecker-Netzteil und dass man zur Konfiguration vor Ort sein muss.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Ich schmeiß die 2 Wandwarzen bei uns immer weg, nachdem ich das Kabel abgeschnitten und direkt auf die 24VDC der jeweiligen Anlagen geklemmt hab...
> Denn: Supported input voltage     10 V - 57 V
> 
> Und was die Konfiguration angeht, kannst du bei denen auch gleich noch weitere virtuelle IP-Adresse in einem gesonderten VLan einrichten, auf dem du dann IPSec-gesichert OSPF oder gar gleich BGP (wäre oversized) fährst...
> ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Oktober 2018)

Du kannst ja auch mal bei Moxa schauen, industrietauglich, modular.

Cisco Geräte würde ich nur einsetzen wenn du jemanden hast der den ganzen Tag nur Cisco macht und sich dementsprechend damit auskennt. Laut meinen Erfahrungen ist die Konfiguration nicht gerade einfach. Über die Weboberfläche kannst du meistens nur die einfachen Dinge konfigurieren, wenn es etwas komplexer wird dann musst du auf die Kommandozeile an das Cisco IOS. Die ist zwar gut gemacht, aber da musst du erst mal den Einstieg finden, und wenn du dann 1-2 Jahre an so einem Gerät nichts mehr gemacht hast und dann etwas ändern oder auch nur diagnostizieren musst, dann ist das meiste wieder vergessen. Und die Hardware überzeugt mich bei den Geräten jetzt auch nicht so sehr, dass ich mir das antun würde.


----------



## Kabeläffle (10 Oktober 2018)

Aunex schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wie aus deinem anderen Beitrag zu entnehmen ist, sind die Komponenten fÃ¼r ein Bergwerk/Untertage o.Ã¤. bestimmt. Diese Anlagen unterliegen gewissen Anforderungen, gesetzliche Regelungen fÃ¼r Bergbau etc.


Dem ist so – per Lichtleiter sollen alle untertägigen Statusmeldungen an das Leitsystem weitergereicht werden.
Ganz besondere Anforderungen werden in diesem Fall keine gestellt.
Der Installations-Ort wird sauber und trocken ausgeführt.
Ein Ausfall ist immer ärgerlich, aber keinesfalls direkt gefährlich für Mensch und Maschine.
Lediglich der Aufwand steigt und bindet Personal für Überwachungs-Funktionen.

Was ich halt gar nicht gebrauchen kann sind sporadische Aussetzer oder Fehlfunktionen, die sich niemand erklären kann und die auch niemand findet. Bis irgendwann nach x Monaten ein Gerät ganz ausfällt und nach dessen Tausch der Spuk vorüber ist.


----------

